# Phalaenopsis honghenensis



## Brave heart (Mar 23, 2010)

There are also some Phalaenopsis with me. Currently in bloom 2 honghenensis.
The honghenensis belongs to the subgenus _aphylla_.
It was originally found in China at altitudes of 2000 meters as a miniature epiphytes.
The plant is mounted and hangs from a west window. It is watered every day.
To this subgenus also includes:
- Phalaenopsis taenialis *
- Phalaenopsis braceana *
- Phalaenopsis minus *
- Phalaenopsis wilsonii
- Phalaenopsis stobartiana
- Phalaenopsis honghenensis

Fields marked with an asterisk, were once part of the genus Kingidium.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 23, 2010)

Those are very pretty. Do you simply grow it on the mesh? Fertilizer or does it source all it needs from the water?


----------



## Brave heart (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Tyrone,

yes they grow on the grid. My water is desalinated and decalcified. It is fertilized with a fertilizer (20-20-20) on 200μS.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 23, 2010)

Another awesome phal species! Good pix too. 

-Ernie


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

very healthy root system!
Is it true they photosynthize with the roots? I have a braceana seedling


----------



## Brave heart (Mar 23, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> very healthy root system!
> Is it true they photosynthize with the roots? I have a braceana seedling



Yes, it's really true.

Here is a photo of my braceana.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 23, 2010)

OMG.. I didn't know there were leafless phals.. these look almost like chiloschista..


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting group of plants. I'm assuming that at those elevations they might be subject to frost from time to time...perhaps plants I could experiment with here outside. The P. braceana has very unusual flowers - more like an Epidendrum than a Phal!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting little plants -- are they fragrant?


----------



## e-spice (Mar 23, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting little plants -- are they fragrant?



honghenensis has a wonderful grape gum flavor.

e-spice


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks! I am thinking of what to mount mine on. I want to put mine inside a wide mouthed vase to keep the moisture in since I can't use too much moss I assume

Is Phalaenopsis chibae included as well? I have a very small plant of it too.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 24, 2010)

Very interesting supports for these mini phals !!! Jean
(I have wilsonii with 1 bloom only)


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2010)

e-spice said:


> honghenensis has a wonderful grape gum flavor.
> 
> e-spice



Mmmmmmmm -- yum!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW!!! I'd love to get a bracheana!!!


----------

